# Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode



## Anglerboard Redaktion (28. März 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Driften auf Tintenfische[/FONT]*







Im zweiten Teil der Tintenfischjagd erklärt Euch unser Mitglied scorp10n77, wie Ihr die Räuber vom driftenden Boot fangt. Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

(zum ersten Teil der Serie "Tintenfische schleppen" kommt Ihr hier)

  Das Driften betreibe ich gerne nach Sonnenaufgang, wenn die Kalmare auch bei Sonnenschein fressen. Diese Methode _ist nämlich nicht so an diese Beißzeit gebunden und eine sehr spaßige Angelei.

_ *Material und Methode*

  Die Driftangelei ist zwar nicht sehr aufwendig, es empfiehlt sich aber, zuhause schonmal die Montagen vorzubereiten. Diese sind recht simpel und wir können, je nach Bootsgröße, mit mehreren Ruten angeln. Dabei brauchen wir wieder keine speziellen Modelle, aber es ist schöner mit leichten Gerten zu Angeln. Es gibt dafür günstige Ruten, die speziell eine sehr weiche Spitze haben, um die Bisserkennung zu erleichtern. Nun zur Montage:







Wir benötigen 3er Wirbel und Karabiner sowie Mono oder Fluorocarbonschnur. Hier muss ich zugeben, dass ich überhaupt keinen Vorteil von Fluorocarbon feststellen konnte gegenüber Monoschnur. Wie oben zu sehen, knoten wir nun einen ca. 30 bis 40 Zentimeter langen Seitenarm an den ersten 3er Wirbel und dann einen Karabiner an. 1-1,5 Meter unterhalb des ersten 3er Wirbels kommt ein weiterer Wirbel und Seitenarm. In diesen Wirbel hängen wir das Blei ein. Dazu benutze ich wieder fluoreszierende Bleie in 40 bis 60 Gramm. Andere schwören auf weiße Bleie oder nehmen ein normales Blei. Für die Verbindung zwischen den beiden 3er Wirbeln empfiehlt es sich, eine dickere Mono zu nehmen als für die Seitenarme. Der Abstand zwischen beiden Wirbeln hängt von der Rutenlänge ab. Das benutzte Gewicht ebenfalls von Rute und der Stärke der Drift, sowie der Wassertiefe. Als Köder empfehle ich folgende Modelle:






Es handelt sich um unbebleite (!) Squidjigs verschiedener Marken. Es gibt auch bebleite Köder, wie den orangenen rechts unten. Diese sind zum Spinnfischen gedacht. Ich fische vor allem Squidjigs von DTD, Yozuri und Maria. Die Farbpalette und Auswahl an Modellen ist schier unendlich und kann großen Einfluss haben. Manchmal sind die Tiere total auf eine Farbe fixiert und es kann einen sehr großen Effekt haben. Prinzipiell ist es daher immer wichtig, viele verschiedene Köder im Wasser zu haben. Ich montiere diese dabei eigentlich immer so, dass ich eine grelle Farbe am oberen Seitenarm habe wie Pink, Orange oder Weiß. Die Kalmare gehen gerne auf diese grellen Farben und prinzipiell lieber auf die oberen Köder. Unten montiere ich meist eher natürliche Dekore wie Schwarz, Blau und Grün. Dort gehen dann vor allem die Sepien und Kraken drauf. Farben, die man meiner Meinung nach immer im Wasser haben sollten sind Pink, Blau, Grün und vor allem Schwarz. Mein mit Abstand bester Sepiafänger ist der Yozuri Ultra DX. Es gibt eine weitere Serie von Yozuri, den Ultra Cloth, wovon es komplett pinke und pink mit blauem Rücken gibt. Letztere funktionieren ebenfalls außerordentlich gut. 

*Stellenauswahl*

  Die Stellenauswahl fällt bei dieser Methode meist leicht. Ich achte nur darauf, nicht in Seegraswiesen und auf Felsen zu angeln. Sandboden ist der Untergrund, den ich bevorzuge. Auch hier sind Flussmündungen wieder gut. Es gibt teilweise leichten Bewuchs, der nicht weiter problematisch ist, solange man nicht hängenbleibt. Unbedingt zu beachten sind Fischernetze. Verhakt man sich mit fünf Ruten a zehn Köder und fünf Bleie wird’s ganz schnell teuer. Die Netze liegen aber natürlich oft dort, wo die Tiere sind. Ich versuche oft, alle Tiefen abzudecken. Von zwei bis 30 Meter Wassertiefe und tiefer. Meist erweisen sich bestimmte Stellen als deutlich besser, oft auch bestimmte Tiefen. Wenn also irgendwo nichts läuft, einfach eine andere Stelle probieren. Dazu braucht man nicht mal weit weg fahren. 

*Los geht’s!*

  Hat man eine Stelle ausgesucht ist es nun nicht sonderlich schwierig. Wir positionieren das Boot so, dass wir zu einer Seite raus angeln können. Dann lassen wir die Köder zum Grund, machen den Bügel zu und stellen die Rute in den Rutenhalter. Jetzt beginnt das Warten. Ein Kescher ist für diese Angelei unabdinglich und sollte immer bereitliegen. Die Drift, also vor allem der Wind, sollte nicht zu stark sein. Wir wollen immer am Grund sein mit unseren Ködern und diese dabei nicht in total flachem Winkel weit weg vom Boot. Absolute Windstille ist aber auch nicht ideal, denn je mehr Drift, desto mehr Fisch. 
  Ich beobachte nun die Rutenspitzen der Angeln. Durch die Bewegung des Boots sollte das Blei langsam über den Grund geschleift werden. Kommt eine Welle wird das Boot und somit auch das Blei ein wenig angehoben. Fällt es dann wieder auf den Boden, entspannt sich die Rute. Das ist als Tocken vor allem bei den speziellen Ruten sehr schön zu sehen. Beißt nun ein Tier an, so gibt es zwei Fälle. Kalmare attackieren oft aggressiv und schwimmen dann weg. Die Schwimmbewegung sieht man an den Rutenspitzen sofort. Dann wieder mal nicht anschlagen und langsam und konstant einkurbeln. Keschern und sich möglichst nicht besprühen lassen. 






Vor allem Sepiatinte gibt üble Flecken, die nie wieder rausgehen. Auf dem Boot muss alles möglichst sofort weggewischt werden, denn trocknet die Farbe erstmal an, geht sie nur schwer wieder ab. Sepien machen bei einem Biss diese Schwimmbewegung meistens nicht. Jedoch verhindern sie durch ihren Wasserwiderstand das Tocken des Bleis am Grund. Vor allem bei Kraken ist die Rute nach einem Biss auch deutlich stärker gebogen und tockt nicht mehr. Spätestens beim in die Hand nehmen der Rute merken wir, dass die Montage schwerer erscheint. Die Bisserkennung erfordert etwas Übung. Ich schlage auch bei Sepien eigentlich nicht an. Sepien und Kraken packen sich oft den Köder und bemerken ihren Irrtum gar nicht. Dann lassen sie sich bis zur Oberfläche kurbeln und vorsichtig keschern. Auch ohne gehakt zu sein. Jedoch lassen sie auch gerne mal kurz vorm Kescher oder beim Hochholen wieder los und schwimmen davon. Deshalb sollte das Keschern ruhig und ohne abrupte Bewegung erfolgen und der Kescher schon im Wasser sein, bevor das Tier oben ankommt. 






Da Tintenfische ihre Beute am Nacken packen, um dort mit ihrem schnabelartigen Gebiss das Rückgrat zu durchtrennen, halten sie teilweise dort fest und zerkauen den Köder. Es gibt auch Köder, die dort noch einzelne Haken haben, aber das halte ich nicht für besonders erfolgssteigernd. Von den Tieren sollte man sich übrigens nicht beißen lassen, denn das kann sehr schmerzhaft sein. Kraken machen erheblich mehr Druck als die anderen beiden Arten. Insbesondere ein großes Tier von 1,5 Kilo oder mehr kann am leichten Gerät schonmal zur Herausforderung werden. Ein Kraken fühlt sich dabei an wie ein Sack, den man vom Boden hochpumpen muss. Dabei lässt man sich am besten seine Zeit. Da die Köder keine Widerhaken haben sollte immer Spannung auf der Schnur sein. 






Tintenfische tötet man übrigens mit einem Schnitt zwischen den Augen. Dort liegt das Riesenaxon, welches analog zu unserem Rückgrat ist. Auch wenn es sich bei Tintenfischen um die mit Abstand intelligentesten Wirbellosen handelt, können wir sie nach einem Fehlbiss erneut überlisten. Lässt also eine Sepia oder Krake im Drill los, so kann man den Köder sofort wieder ablassen und hat in 80 Prozent der Fälle danach erneut einen Biss vom selben Tier. Kalmare tun das meiner Erfahrung nach eher nicht. 






Am Ende des Tages hat man dann im Idealfall einige Tintenfische, die es nun noch sauber machen zu gilt. 











  Bei Sepien entferne ich den Schulp, schneidet das Tier auf und ziehe mit dem Kopf die Eingeweide raus. Ich schneide die Arme ab, entferne das Maul und werfe den Kopf weg. Dann heute ich die Tiere noch, was sehr müßig ist. Bei Kalmaren ist die Prozedur in etwa die selbe. Da Kraken keinen Schulp haben, brauche ich nur die Eingeweide entfernen. Heuten spare ich mir, das wäre viel zu aufwendig. Kraken müssen jedoch sehr lange kochen, damit sie weich werden. Es empfiehlt sich, diese vorher einzufrieren und wieder aufzutauen. Dadurch platzen die Zellen und es werden Enzyme frei, die die langkettigen, strukturgebenden Eiweiße vorverdauen und das Fleisch so bereits weicher machen. Sepien und Kalmare können wir bereits so direkt auf den Grill hauen. Mit etwas Knoblauch schmecken sie vorzüglich. Außerdem gibt es viele Schmorrezepte wie schwarzen Reis (Arroz negro) oder Sepia mit Erbsen (Sepia con guisantes), um nur zwei meiner Favoriten zu nennen. 
  Tintenfische sind nicht nur zum Eigenverzehr bestens geeignet, sondern auch super gute Köder. Im Mittelmeerraum ist es üblich mit lebenden Kalmaren oder Sepien zu Angeln. Dabei sind sie Beute für einige der schmackhaftesten Bewohner des Mittelmeers wie Brassen. Allen voran die Zahnbrasse, welche über zehn Kilo schwer wird.






  Aber auch Zackenbarsche, Bernsteinmakrelen und Schwertfische lieben Tintenfisch. Mit letzteren ist natürlich küstennah und in Anbetracht der Bestandssituation nicht wirklich zu rechnen, aber es soll schon vorgekommen sein! 

  Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch diese exotische Angelei etwas näherbringen. 

Ein Video zu dieser Angelei findet Ihr hier

  Viel Erfolg und Danke fürs Lesen.
  Euer Dario (scorp10n77)


----------



## afbaumgartner (30. März 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Tja, junglist1, ich mach ne Wette, auch in der ostfriesischen Nordsee existieren Tintenfische.
Aber mal davon abgesehen:
Für unsereiner, also die Mittelmeerfreaks, sind Karpfenansitztutorials etc. relativ uninterressant.
Wenn wir sie trotzdem lesen, dann, weil wir gerne über den Tellerrand schauen.
Zudem, wüsstest du etwas über die Fischfauna, die wir befischen, dann wäre dir klar, dass wir reine Nischenfischer sind.
Und dass wir eines der anspruchvollsten Meeresreviere überhaupt befischen.
Nun ok, bleib du in Niedersachsen und lies was dich interessiert.
Aber komm nicht hierher und würdige die Superarbeit herab, die Dario hier vollbringt.
Danke, Baumi


----------



## raubangler (5. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ...
> Tintenfische sind nicht nur zum Eigenverzehr bestens geeignet, sondern auch super gute Köder. Im Mittelmeerraum ist es üblich mit lebenden Kalmaren oder Sepien zu Angeln....



Wie hälterst Du die denn?
Im Eimer sind die ja bereits nach 5 min. hinüber.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Nacktangler (7. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Super gemacht, sehr hilfreich, besonders für Neulinge auf diesem Gebiet! Besonders gut finde ich, dass auch die Verarbeitung und der kulinarische Aspekt aufgegriffen werden! Echt gut!

2 kleine Anmerkungen: Das Wort häuten kommt von der Haut, dementsprechend mit äu statt eu (vielleicht kann man das schnell editen)

Den Oktopus kann man alternativ zum einfrieren auch weichklopfen, um die Garzeit zu reduzieren. Dafür einfach mit dem (hoffentlich bereits totem) Oktopus mit viel Kraft auf die Felsen am Ufer einprügeln. Über die Anzahl der Schläge gehen die Meinungen auseinander, aber 100 ist nicht zu viel. Keine Angst, die Dinger gehen dabei nicht kaputt, auch wenn man es zuerst denkt


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wie hälterst Du die denn?
> Im Eimer sind die ja bereits nach 5 min. hinüber.
> |kopfkrat



Ich habe hinten im Boot einen Livebaittank mit 150L Fassungsvermögen. Vorher vom kleineren Boot aus habe ich die Kalmare beim Fangen in einer selbstgebauten Box mit Schwimmring drumrum und vielen kleinen Löchern drin im Meer schwimmen lassen und dann nur zum Transport in eine Wanne mit einem Luftsprudler gehältert. Man sollte lieber ein paar Tiere weniger hältern, als dass sie alle dann eingehen. Sepien sind deutlich unempfindlicher als Kalmare und funktionieren auch. 

@nacktangler ja klar. Sowas passiert, wenn man selber nicht mehr richtig probeliest. 
Das mit dem Kraken klopfen ist eine uralte Methode, aber doch ziemlich aufwendig und für die meisten hier wohl sehr ungewöhnlich. Da es mit einfrieren auch funktioniert, denke ich, wird jeder diese Variante wählen  Das Krakenkochen ist ohnehin so eine Wissenschaft für sich. Habe auch schon von Leuten gehört die den mehrfach kurz kochen usw. Aber das mit dem Klopfen kann man definitiv bei Fischern, die das Fischen noch als Handwerk betreiben, immernoch manchmal beobachten.  

Danke euch für die netten Worte


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Ich "koche" den Oktopus in gerade soviel Rotwein (Wasser geht auch), dass er nicht anbrennen kann. Kein Salz! Aber gerne z.B. Lorbeer.
Klopfen, wenn, dann sehr "großflächig" - ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig.
Tintenfische salze ich nie, bevor sie nicht fast durch sind. Salz entzieht rohem Fleisch Wasser und das macht zäh.
Wenn der Oktopus durchgegart bzw. fest geworden ist und auch ordentlich Wasser gelassen hat, lasse ich ihn kurz ruhen und dann kommt er auf den Grill, wo er fortwährend mit einer Mischung aus Kochsud, Zitronensaft, Olivenöl, Origano, Salz und Pfeffer bestrichen wird.
Dort grille ich ihn langsam, bis die Saugnäpfe trocken werden.
Am Schluss eine Woge Hitze bis Röstaromen zu riechen sind.
Zum Servieren schneide ich ihn in feine Scheiben und beträufel ihn mit Olivenöl und Zitronensaft, dazu feinste Scheibchen/Blättchen Staudensellerie und feinst gehackte Chili.
Die Scheiben lassen sich so auch prima marinieren.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Meine Herrn - das klingt wirklich prima. Jetzt hab ich große Lust auf Oktopus!


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Jepp Christian, vor allem ganz frisch und selbst gefangen! Egal ob Oktopus, Sepia oder Kalamar! 
allen lg


----------



## bootszander (11. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Super
Das rezept vom aufbaumgartner werde ich im sommer probieren.

Ich fahre nun schon seit über 40 jahren an die kroatische küste von oben bis omisch, dann fängt ja die steilküste an und diese ist nicht gerade bootsfreundlich. 

Jetzt als rentner kann ich länger bleiben. Leider habe ich immer nur auf fische geangelt. Für die oktopus-geselschaft hatte ich noch keinen führer, da waren die einheimischen immer sehr verschlossen. Aber jetzt geht es los.

Ich danke euch. Jürgen (bootszander)


----------



## bootszander (11. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Hallo
Hat jemand auch ein gutes vidio vom oktupusangeln vom boot aus zum lernen?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Hallo Bootszander,
Oktopus oder Kalamar/Sepia?

Peskafondo auf Kalamare:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ooiiLEgeM

Per Trolling mit "Rapale" auf Kopffüßler:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF3HQq8YqK8

auf Oktopus: (ab 0:40 Min.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFznJB7Mq3E

Unterwasser:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G8Vep_fFNc

ansonsten kannste (und konntest) immer dich abends neben die Holzboote der Einheimischen stellen und es ebenfalls versuchen (erspart dir damit auch meist die Spotsuche^^)

dir lg

PS - von Dario ist doch aber auch ein Video oben im Artikel verlinkt?


----------



## bootszander (12. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Hallo glavoc ich danke dir.
Das vidio nummer 3 sagte mir zu. Dieses kannte ich noch nicht.
Für das oktopus angeln vom boot aus gibt es nur sehr wenig.
Die meißten fangen sie vom ufer aus oder im taucheranzug.

Ich kenne sehr gute angelstellen an der adria und fange auch immer sehr gut fisch. 30 fische nachts sind normal. Oft angel ich auf den barschbergen. Ringsherum 30-50m und auf dem barschberg 10 bis 20m. Allerdings sind die größten fische dort immer die andere art von makrelen.

Dann angel ich auch sehr gerne um die inseln herum. Dort kann man die ganze nacht angeln ohne auch nur ein boot weit und breit zu sehen. An den steilen seiten ist es oftmals sehr schwehr einen anker zu legen, er sthet zu steil und man wird schnell an die scharfen klippen gedrückt.
Und genau da verspreche ich mir auch die otopuse. 

Das dritte vidio konnte mir da sehr helfen.

Wie gesagt die einheimischen sind diesbezüglich sehr zugeknöpft. 

Danke noch mal Jürgen


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Grade mal kurz in Video 3 reingeschaut. Schaut echt cool aus. Die Krake die er da fängt ist natürlich recht klein erstmal, aber das hat ja auch nur was mit der Häufigkeit zu tun. Meine Methode ist nur was für Sandboden. Man könnte natürlich mit der Montage etwas variieren, aber so felsige Abschnitte sind trotzdem nicht so gut denke ich. Da ist die gezeigte Methode schon besser. 

Aber auf Sand, man glaubt das ja nicht, weil man denkt die finden da kein Versteck (finden aber Nahrung und Buddeln sich ein) kann man auch gut fangen. Da hab ich manchmal Tage wo ich 5 Stück in 3h habe. Meist die kleinen. Ich lasse die kleinen immer wieder schwimmen. Wenn ich mal einen größeren habe, dann kommt der auch mit. Aber leider länger nicht gehabt jetzt. Aber da sind auch schonmal Exemplare von 2kg+ dabei. 

Wenn man weiß, wie man ihn zubereiten muss, ist das eine feine Sache. Baumis Rezept ist sicher einen Versuch wert.


----------



## afbaumgartner (13. April 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Ich kenne die Methode mit der Kette auch. Mein alter Freund Spiros nimmt als Hauptköder nen Hähnchenschlegel und bindet zusätzlich Abfallfisch aus der Netzfischerei an die Kette.
Er schleppt in der anbrechenden Dämmerung auch auf Sand, aber direkt am Übergang zu Steinen.
Wir haben bei uns große Sichttiefen, da erkennt man auch im Zwielicht noch den Wechsel von Fels zu Sand.
Aber selbst im Fels hängt man nur sehr selten. Notfalls rückwärts fahren.
Oktapodien greifen sich den Köder und große Exemplare schaffen es, die schwere Kette mit ins Versteck zu ziehen.
Da hilft nur Geduld oder aber Tauchen.
Ne Alternative ist noch ein bleibeschwerter Schlitten mit 2 großen Haken oben drauf geschraubt. Auf dem Schlitten ist ein Krabbenimitat befestigt. Meist ist noch ne Öse dran, damit man zusätzlich toten Fisch dranhängen kann.
Gibts fertig zu kaufen, kann man sich aber aus nem Kunststoffvesperbrettchen selbst bauen, oder noch besser aus VA-Stahlblech; Bauplan kann ich mal zeichen.
Beide Methoden schleppt Spiros extrem langsam auf der Schnur sitzend und die Schnur zwischen den Zehen liegend .
Alle paar Sekunden nur ein leichter Ruderschlag. Manchmal reicht schon die Drift und es braucht die Ruder nur zur leichten Kurskorrektur.


----------



## leucate (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

servus,


muss jetzt doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Zuerst TOP geschrieben, so was liest man gerne.
Aber bitte die Sephien kann man so ausnehemn und zubereiten das die Arme drann bleiben. Ist doch schade das beste daran wegzuwerfen.
Wenn ich das nächste mal wieder in Leucate bin frag ich meinen Spezl der darin spezalist ist, ob er es vormacht und ich es Filmen darf.
für alle die das mal ausprobieren wollen es gibt beim Decatlon günstige sets mit speziellen Ruten fürs Squid angeln.
Das kann jeder vom Ufer aus.


Einfach den Köder auswerfen und langsam ans Ufer ziehen, oft sieht man we die Asiaten ihre Ruten so ruckartig bewegen, das hat bei mir bisher immer schlechte ergebnisse gebracht. die Asiatischen Sephia Arten sind auch größer als die Mittelmeer Exemplare. Durch die weiche Spitze der Rute merkt man leicht einen Biss. Es ist zudem eher ein Angeln auf sicht man lockt die Sephien bis ans Ufer und wenn er zupackt zieht man ihn raus etzt drunter und gut ;-)


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Ich glaub da hast du was falsch verstanden. Ich schmeiße die Arme doch nicht weg?! Die sind doch das beste! Ich weiß, dass man die so fertig machen kann, dass man sie komplett noch hat. Ich weiß auch, dass es innen drin auch noch seitlich so zwei Streifen gibt, aber ich mache es mir da einfach. Ich hab meist reichlich davon und dann verzichte eben auch das bisschen was innen drin noch zu holen ist, allerdings nicht auf die Arme. Trotzdem, wenn du es filmen kannst, dann mach das ruhig mal. Ist sicher informativ! 

Das was du mit dem Ruckartigen meinst ist denke ich das Tiprun. Das funktioniert auch, aber glaube ich eher auf Kalmare ausgelegt? Ich finds jedenfalls auch nicht so elegant. Ich habs von Land immer so gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast. 

Danke dir


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Cooler Bericht, habe mich damit noch nie wirklich beschäftigt.

Für mich ergeben sich da direkt mal 2 Fragen.


1. Hat man auf die Köder nicht auch regelmäßig Beifang in Form von Fischen?

 2. Warum benutzt man nicht ganz normale Wobbler/Blinker/jerks usw. und erhöht so die Chance auch einen normalen Fisch zu haken, oder beissen darauf die Tintenfische nicht?`


Beste grüße


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Auf Tintenfischjagd im Mittelmeer – Teil 2: Die Driftmethode*

Mein Fischbeifang dabei beschränkt sich auf einen ca. 1m langen Conger und ein Petermännchen. Du machst das ja sehr langsam treibend, da würde wohl auch nicht viel anderes drauf gehen. Du kannst aber auch mit Jigs oder normalen Wobblern Kalmare fangen, das geht.


----------

